# Homesteading Singles Thread ....November



## WhyNot

Did I miss it or did you all really not start this yet? Consider it officially started then.

Nothing much homesteadery going on for me, I'm afraid...just enjoying cooking again.

I made samosas!!!!!

For reference: samosas - Google Search


The ones I made had ground chicken, onion, potato, carrot, peas, garlic, onion, ginger, mustard, curry, honey, turmeric, green chiles and cilantro. And then I made a plum sauce and dijon mustard sauce to dip.

They were awesome.


----------



## tambo

They look good whynot.

I fixed deer tenderloin pepper and onions over rice. 

The only productive thing I did today was mow where the trailer was next door. Luck was with me because I found some 4" channel 1/4" steel with the finish mower. I had the mower up high enough the blades just caught the top of it I guess because it still mowed ok afterwards. I hope anyway.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I'm down to my last 3 packs of back-strap. Don't know why I'm hanging on to them. Maybe its because if I go to the freezer and don't see any in there, I would cry. But its time to do the deal again pretty soon. I ain't bow-hunting this year so its 3rd week of November before I can start to rebuild my supply.


----------



## Brokeneck

Split 2 trailer loads of wood this afternoon, tomorrow stack it, cut down a Walnut tree that died this summer, Firemans training, then volunteer with the Smile Big Project in the afternoon.... Busy weekend for me...


----------



## sustainabilly

Cleaned out all my peppers. Last thing in the garden. Next day it frosted. Lucky this year. Cut back the curled parsley for the winter. Chopped it up and froze in ice cube trays. Goofy zucchini plants don't know it's winter. They're still blooming.










Used most of the jalapenos for green tomato salsa verde. Hung these and some hot bananas to dry. I got 10 lbs of green toms. before the frost.










Baked some whole wheat 'n applesauce yeast bread.










Been drying alot of herbs. Stevia. Cut the plant back to bring it in the house. Got 2c of dried. Made 8T of powder. ~ = 2 1/2 cups sugar. Powdered plnt extract is nowhere near as conc. as store bought. But who needs a store.










Brought my curry plant in too. Got 4 trays in the small dehydr. Tried to shape it kinda like bonzai. Still have flat Italian parsley, chocolate mint, orange mint, cilantro, lemon balm, sage, purple and sweet basils, and sunflower seeds either ready or almost. 










We got our first hard frost Wed. That morning I went out and amid the leafless landscape I found this. Life will find a way.










Made some green tomato chutney and sweet and tangy green tom. pickles with the rest of the green tomatoes.










Me. Doin' my Wilson impression. Heidi Ho there neighbor!


----------



## Shygal

Are you sure you arent Zong in disguise? lol everything looks great!


----------



## sustainabilly

Shygal said:


> Are you sure you arent Zong in disguise? lol everything looks great!


Thanks Shy. That's more of a compliment than you know. 'Cept, what takes him 2 days takes me a week. But I'm tryin. LOL He's probably forgot more than I'll ever learn.


----------



## doodlemom

That looks really good sustainabilly!


----------



## Fowler

Brokeneck said:


> Split 2 trailer loads of wood this afternoon, tomorrow stack it, cut down a Walnut tree that died this summer, Firemans training, then volunteer with the Smile Big Project in the afternoon.... Busy weekend for me...





sustainabilly said:


>


I would never need another man, if I could have have you both.


----------



## maverickxxx

I busted caps in my two pigs gutted them n brought them to the butcher.


----------



## Fowler

That's so gansta...LOL


----------



## maverickxxx

Yea busting caps in pigs. It's also original


----------



## Guest

Now I remember where I left my John Deere cap.


----------



## Tommyice

still living like laura ingalls. want my magic lights back. typing on kindle bites. getting cranky now.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Good to see you Leslie, awfully good, hope that all will be back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## tambo

Hey Leslie. Glad to see you are making it ok. Make notes of where you have holes in your preps or where you were really prepped so you can share your experience with us. Take care.


----------



## Tommyice

big hole in preps: happy pills for dad.lol

buying MORE gas cans. we're on odd/even license plate gas rationing. it is jimmy carter all over.lol

good to be seen. well not if you really saw me. i dont exactly have a survivalist hairstyle.


----------



## tambo

I'm glad both of you are ok. I know it's got to be rough.


----------



## Fowler

So I take it that living off the grid may not be your thing?....LOL!!!


----------



## Terri

I have a nuisance **** to trap and get rid of. 

Early this fall he burrowed under the chicken run, got into the hen house and got a pullet: he figured out how to open the little door that the chickens used. It is a simple draw bar so it only needed to lift it and slide it.

I was busy so I simply put a clip on the door. Nothing without a thumb can open it now. Still, that is a temporary fix at best: as long as it digs it means that the chickens will be at risk if I am late putting them in! Whatever it is is active at night.So, I set mouse traps at the favored digging sites.

SNAP-SNAP-SNAP! It set them off 2 days in a row, and then he did not set them off! YAY! If it stopes digging then I can harden the lower edge of the run with wire laid across the grass, and the birds will be safe! But, a digging **** will just make a bigger hole!

Alas, yesterday he cleared out the traps. During the day, yet. I think he batted them aside and went in for his usual chicken feed meal. He is just too determined. He will have to go. Even if I fed the birds inside he would remember that digging means a meal: if he runs out of forage he would go during daylight to get a hen. I am lucky I did not lose a hen yesterday! He might not have been able to catch them while they were awake. I reset the traps last night but he cleared out the lot, including the ones I set at the mouth of his den.

I will set up a trap inside the run on Sunday night: those of you with non-homesteading neighbors know why I do not want to remove a **** while the neighbors watch. I would be given advice and/or criticism, and then folks would be offended if I ignored it!

I have sympathy for any hungry critter, but it cannot feed itself on my hens. Nope.


----------



## Raeven

Welcome back, Leslie! I knew you'd come through with flying colors. Hope the magic lights come back soon, too.


----------



## doodlemom

I feel your pain Terri. That's why mine are in rabbit cages with poop catch slide draws in a shed every night. I pen them out or tractor them during the day. My daughter takes care of them after school and while I'm at work.


----------



## CountryWannabe

I have acquired a skunk that thinks it's a pet. It was curled up in a nest box (with a chicken, no less) this afternoon just as happy as you like. 

Next time I see Pepe, I will be better prepared. I suspect s/he is just a youngster, but tough!

Mary


----------



## cindybode

I've done absolutely nothing productive today.

And sometimes, that's OK.:icecream:


----------



## tambo

Hamburger soup and cornbread was supper tonight. I did manage to mop the kitchen floor today. 

My wheat is coming up in the little plot I planted. 

I'm having to lock my chickens up right now because I have a critter stealing/killing them again.

That's about it for today.


----------



## newfieannie

all i did was rake and bag 12 bags of leaves. i haven't done much all week really. just try to keep warm from falling in the pond.well the guy i had with me was the one that actually fell in . i just had to get him out. i told him where the pond was. i didn't think i had to tell him not to fall in. i'm not takin anybody else with me when i go out to my shack. they all act downright stupid. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot

I, too, am glad you are alright, Leslie. I can't imagine...had to stop looking at the pictures.


----------



## newfieannie

same here .i get so upset and how do i think the people are feeling that are right in the middle of it. nothing i can do. i sent some money that's about it. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

Money is good. Prayers are really good. Lots of prayers for those folks out on the islands and down the Shore. Although two towns just down the road from me took it pretty hard on the chin too. Little Ferry and Moonachie. They got the brunt of the tidal surge up the Hackensack River. 

Sandy killed 22 people in NJ--drowning, hypothermia, carbon monoxide poisoning, fires, and fallen trees. 

Prayers are good.

Back to homesteady stuff. Found men on my roof this morning. Wish I had a chimney for them to slide down. LOL. They fixed my hole (gutter thinkers--the one in the roof).

Will be going to work after lunch. Now starts my overtime schedule. My pharmacist said she can schedule me for 20 hours a week of OT. I'll take it. Got gas cans to buy


----------



## Fowler

I am working, everyday is Monday to me.
But with all the money I'm making I'll be able to buy all my ewes new bedazzled collars...LOL


----------



## CountryWannabe

tambo said:


> I'm having to lock my chickens up right now because I have a critter stealing/killing them again.


My chickens sleep up in the trees above their pen. I have tried everything I can think of to get them to sleep in the coop, but they prefer the trees. I am hoping that as it gets colder they will find the coop more inviting.

Mary


----------



## foxfiredidit

CW, what breed of chickens do you have? Have you lost any to owls, or tree climbing predators? Have they been flying up at night all summer?


----------



## Groene Pionier

My sis and her kids were over this weekend (4 kids in the range of 2-11 who need a lot of attention...) while we celebrated my youngest's birthday. We have been walking in the polders and a small natural camp/wood/park kind of thing. The kids have been collecting different kind of leaves and I collected some nettles for soapmaking. 
I was at lidls and they had 12 kilo of minestrone soup vegetables for 75 euro cent a kilo (12 kilo is 26 lbs, 1 kilo is 2.2 lbs, 75 euro cent is 0.96 usd). got 7 kilo's already dehydrated the last trays are now drying.
I need to go and finish the pears and apples I have and turn it into juice, butter and dehydrated apple skins. 
I sold my car last week so I only have a bike as transportation, which will be 'fun' because I have an appointment at the local government tomorrow which is about 12 km away, which is 7.5 miles. I don't think riding a bike in fall throught the polders in Dutch weather is going to be a lot of fun, but good or the condition
Not that i do a lot of homesteading things, cos I don't have a homestead :/ but just a a lot of normal things from someone in a small town


----------



## Fowler

Another 12 hr work day, sheep and LGD's are fed, at least they were happy to see me.


----------



## elkhound

meat for the coming year......more to go.










ground.....










some of the mixed end results...burger,steaks and tenderloin and a few jars canned.


----------



## elkhound

logs produced a few fungus...blue dolphin oysters


----------



## elkhound

protecting my forest from neighbors timber harvest.marking boundary so theres no mistakes.i dont want to find one of my old chestnut oaks harvested by accident.its fun to paint pink on trees....you blow pink boogers that night....LOL





























just one of the many large acorns from my oaks.


----------



## Tommyice

Sweeeet Elk. Those acorns must attack some of those giant sized squirrels too.


----------



## doodlemom

This was the Ct river on Halloween. 








Glad I don't live on the river.
My road Halloween


----------



## tambo

I tried to make a loaf of french bread today. It will be chicken food. I went outside and burned a couple of piles of limbs and moved a raised bed. I scooped up as much of the dirt as I could and put pine needles in the bottom then the dirt on top. I had to lay wire fencing across it so the cats won't use it for a litter box. I have one more to move. It was a nice day to work outside.


----------



## CountryWannabe

foxfiredidit said:


> CW, what breed of chickens do you have? Have you lost any to owls, or tree climbing predators? Have they been flying up at night all summer?


They are a mixed bunch. I have a couple of pure bred Black Copper Marans, and 4-5 Easter Eggers, maybe 3-4 red broilers I kept for no reason in particular and a few something-or-others that my friend gave me when she had to move and couldn't take her chickies.

I don't believe I have lost any to owls (they do have covered coops they can get into if they want) and I think they are too quick for climbers - they fly pretty well. They have been flying as long as I remember. They have a 6' chain link fence around their coops, but it really doesn't stop them going wherever they like. I find them in the garden, in the sheep or cow areas... even in with the pigs a couple of times. They tend to come into the coops to lay their eggs, though, even though sometimes one will sneak off and lay somewhere else. 

They free range - I barely feed them anything spring through fall - though I always make sure there are layer pellets out in case they need them. In winter I do have to feed them but they like kitchen scraps and trimmings so even then their pellets aren't a big expense.

Mary


----------



## newfieannie

not much left in my garden now. this is the last of the Duchess of edinburg roses. it is down to 2C right now and i expect frost tonight. i cut the rest of the climbing yellow roses also. they are small buds yet but i'm hopeing they bloom in a few days. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo

CountryWannabe said:


> They are a mixed bunch. I have a couple of pure bred Black Copper Marans, and 4-5 Easter Eggers, maybe 3-4 red broilers I kept for no reason in particular and a few something-or-others that my friend gave me when she had to move and couldn't take her chickies.
> 
> I don't believe I have lost any to owls (they do have covered coops they can get into if they want) and I think they are too quick for climbers - they fly pretty well. They have been flying as long as I remember. They have a 6' chain link fence around their coops, but it really doesn't stop them going wherever they like. I find them in the garden, in the sheep or cow areas... even in with the pigs a couple of times. They tend to come into the coops to lay their eggs, though, even though sometimes one will sneak off and lay somewhere else.
> 
> They free range - I barely feed them anything spring through fall - though I always make sure there are layer pellets out in case they need them. In winter I do have to feed them but they like kitchen scraps and trimmings so even then their pellets aren't a big expense.
> 
> Mary


I had a Black Copper Maran until my dog got her. 

You can clip their wings to keep them from flying out of the pen. I would let mine free range but they get in my garden and eat my tomatoes. Plus my dog thinks it's a hoot to chase them.


----------



## Prismseed

Lost half my garden to a lovable pest, my nephew who will be needing a back yard to play in.

Two years of cultivating for naught. And I get to relocate my composting pile of 100-200 pounds of semi-fresh cow manure.

But with this setup I get to keep my perennial bed on the other side of the yard.


----------



## Fowler

I'm starting to feel like Cinderella 

[youtube]DI3wjBq3MbQ[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> I tried to make a loaf of french bread today. It will be chicken food.


tambo... here's a foolproof French bread recipe. Makes 2 loaves.

Preheat oven to 425F.

1 3/4 cups water, 115-118F
2 teaspoons dry, active yeast
2 teaspoons sugar

Put water in warmed bowl. Sprinkle yeast and sugar over. Let proof for 5 minutes or so.

Add:

5 cups bread flour
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 TB butter, quartered

Knead till smooth and elastic. In a Kitchenaid stand mixer, I let it go for about 4 minutes. If kneading by hand, at least 8. If dough is too sticky, add a bit more flour -- probably no more than a quarter of a cup. Maybe a bit more if your flour is very moist.

Let rise for about an hour in a calm, warm spot, till doubled in size.

Gently punch down and divide in two. Shape into two loaves. I bake mine in my bread cradles, but you could bake on a stone in a customary boule shape or use traditional loaf pans. Whatever you usually use. Grease baking vessel with butter and sprinkle with cornmeal. Let shaped loaves rise for about 30 minutes. Slash tops; paint with egg wash and sprinkle your favorite seeds over (I like sesame).

Bake per your oven's performance between 20-25 minutes. Internal temperature should be 190F.

Good luck!


----------



## Tommyice

Adding to Raeven's recipe, when you shape for the second rise, you can shape like a traditional french loaf on a flour sack or duck cloth towel and bunch it up on either side of the loaf.


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> tambo... here's a foolproof French bread recipe. Makes 2 loaves.
> 
> Preheat oven to 425F.
> 
> 1 3/4 cups water, 115-118F
> 2 teaspoons dry, active yeast
> 2 teaspoons sugar
> 
> Put water in warmed bowl. Sprinkle yeast and sugar over. Let proof for 5 minutes or so.
> 
> Add:
> 
> 5 cups bread flour
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 TB butter, quartered
> 
> Knead till smooth and elastic. In a Kitchenaid stand mixer, I let it go for about 4 minutes. If kneading by hand, at least 8. If dough is too sticky, add a bit more flour -- probably no more than a quarter of a cup. Maybe a bit more if your flour is very moist.
> 
> Let rise for about an hour in a calm, warm spot, till doubled in size.
> 
> Gently punch down and divide in two. Shape into two loaves. I bake mine in my bread cradles, but you could bake on a stone in a customary boule shape or use traditional loaf pans. Whatever you usually use. Grease baking vessel with butter and sprinkle with cornmeal. Let shaped loaves rise for about 30 minutes. Slash tops; paint with egg wash and sprinkle your favorite seeds over (I like sesame).
> 
> Bake per your oven's performance between 20-25 minutes. Internal temperature should be 190F.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot. I will try it!


----------



## CountryWannabe

tambo said:


> I had a Black Copper Maran until my dog got her.
> 
> You can clip their wings to keep them from flying out of the pen. I would let mine free range but they get in my garden and eat my tomatoes. Plus my dog thinks it's a hoot to chase them.


I love the dark Marans eggs. They are just so pretty. I don't think I have lost any chickens to predators once all the non-fliers got Darwinned out, so I am happy for them to be able to go airborne if they want/need. My garden is a ways from the chicken run, so they don't go in there a whole lot and I generally grow so many tomatoes they wouldn't make a big dent in them (at least a whole lot less than the grasshoppers and tomato horn worms, which they are happy to snack on) so it all works out more or less.

My LGDs have been around all the critters all their lives, so they know better than to do any chasing (or worse) My little dogs would chase them if they were given the opportunity, but would probably be terrified when the roos started defending their ladies. However, they are confined to the house or decks so the closest they get is to stick their heads through the fence and bark at anything passing.:rock:

Mary


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Adding to Raeven's recipe, when you shape for the second rise, you can shape like a traditional french loaf on a flour sack or duck cloth towel and bunch it up on either side of the loaf.


LOL, yes, referred to as the "en couche" rise... which, roughly translated, means PITA way of trying to figure out how to get it off the towel and onto your baking stone without destroying the second rise! 

The recipe I shared is actually a nice, easy foolproof recipe for a good all around French-style sandwich loaf. I get a lot of compliments whenever I serve it, and people make special requests that I make it when coming to dinner.  (Sorry for the repetitive photo. It's the only one I had already uploaded to Photobucket.)










A true French baguette takes a lifetime to perfect... The en couche rise is important to that process (Leslie undoubtedly has mastered it!), and the traditional baguette dough so loose and sticky, it takes an artist to handle without destroying its structure. I'm still perfecting my techniques on that. I don't eat much bread -- mostly make it for others -- so I don't practice that often!

With the recipe above, I do the en couche rise right in the bread cradles. Helps maintain the structure and goes straight from rise to oven. In the absence of a bread cradle, though, the towel method is a good one. This recipe is firm enough it can withstand some rough handling to get it onto the baking stone if that's how you want to bake it.

Hope it works well for you, tambo!


----------



## Guest

Pavlovian Deja Vu in reverse!!!!


----------



## newfieannie

some good looking loaves folks! i haven't tried french bread yet. these are some carrot squares with creamcheese frosting for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom

The red, white and blue of Zong's pic is so patriotic for this election day.


----------



## sustainabilly

Tommyice said:


> Adding to Raeven's recipe, when you shape for the second rise, you can shape like a ...


I use a French bread recipe that only has flour, water, salt, and yeast for ingred. No sugar or shortening/butter. This type of recipe makes for a bread that stores longer w/o refrigeration. One could still use egg wash, but I prefer to baste with veg. spread/marg. in the last 15 min. 

I roll mine out into a ~12"X15" oval, then roll up tightly before the second rise. I also make sure to cover the loaves with a damp towel (not touching). Then bake on rect. cookie sheets in a hot oven. Rolling it out lets me add ingred. if I want to make it into... say a parmesan/oregano Italian style, or other improvisations.


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Pavlovian Deja Vu in reverse!!!!


ROFL, zong, I'm still wiping tears from laughing at that one!!!! Applause!!! We HAVE seen this very juxtaposition in reverse, and now I'm tempted to make that my new tag line!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fowler

Another 12 hr day, sheep and dogs fed 


~falls on bed face first~


----------



## Tommyice

Raeven said:


> LOL, yes, referred to as the "en couche" rise... which, roughly translated, means PITA way of trying to figure out how to get it off the towel and onto your baking stone without destroying the second rise!


Use a peel. Here's a visual of en couche (I don't suggest you Google--can return surprising results)









If you're interested, I got a recipe that uses about 37 pounds of flour and makes about 40 loaves. I know, it's like a Zong sized pile of bread. LOL


----------



## Fowler

Somebody cholorform me please!!!!!


----------



## Brokeneck

Fowler said:


> Somebody cholorform me please!!!!!


On my way..... Have hanky, will travel!


----------



## sustainabilly

Fowler said:


> Somebody cholorform me please!!!!!


Love those misspellings! They make for some imaginative innuendo. 
:trollface:nana::banana:


----------



## farmgal

We finished my small barn at my new home site. (I had to choose barn or siding for the house, my priorities are skewed?) I finally ditched my mean horses, I have been riding them for over 7 years. Sick of fighting through the whole ride:catfight:. And I ride a lot !!! , travel and camp all summer with a horse, no fixing these brats. My friend gave me a wonderful qh/tennesse walker mix. she's a big black girl and sooo smart, dead broke. I'll post a pic when I bring her home next week. she was a rescue. I am working on collecting her up a little. Someone beat her bad, she is warming up to me, been riding her for 3 months now. 

I found some awesome hay, Craigslist guy, he had just put his old horse down and wanted it out of his barn, it was advertised for 2$, when I got there he said 50 cents to me...wow! Hay is 4-5$ this year. Thank you craigslist.

I have been busy simplifying. Cleaning my unused barn out, 40 x 60 double story pole barn. Washing items, taking pictures and placing them on craigslist, horse carriages, buggies, unused saddles, about 50 cast iron pans and pots, barn antiques, paintings etc. Clutter as far as I am concerned.It isnt coming into my new home...lol
This is a barn that was near my old home about 1/2 miles up the road, (I have a mile of frontage) so lil too far for me to utilize as I am not baling my hay anymore, someone else does. I plan to have it empty by spring and rent it out. I'd rather see some monthly income out of it. All I do is fill it with stuff I dont need !


----------



## Groene Pionier

tambo said:


> I had a Black Copper Maran until my dog got her.
> 
> You can clip their wings to keep them from flying out of the pen. I would let mine free range but they get in my garden and eat my tomatoes. Plus my dog thinks it's a hoot to chase them.


i did that to my chickens in my old home: clipped the wings. My chickens loved to sleep in the grape vines and my dog LOVES to chase the chickens and bite them realy soft in their fluffy behinds...she loves chickens too


----------



## elkhound

still getting a few things from the garden....left to right....daikon radish,sugar pumkins and a few white glode turnips.










first time growing these giant radishes.


----------



## farmgal

Forgot to add I joined the gym again for winter. It keeps me healthy and fit. I am active in the warm months but brrrr, cant stand winter...lol When my youngest is done with school, in a few years, I will be a snow bird.


----------



## elkhound

recipe friend gave me....its to much sugar for my likes but you can adjust that.

turnip slaw

slaw ingredients
4-5 # raw turnips grated
3 medium onions minced
2 green peppers minced
1 red pepper minced
6 celery ribs minced
1 tbsp salt

syrup
3 cups vinegar
5 cups sugar
1 tbsp celery seed
1 tbsp mustard seed

1.mix slaw ingredients in bowl set aside

2.mix syrup ingredients in a sauce pan and bring to boil.boil for 1 minute.

3.pour liquid over turnip mixture and let stand till cool.


----------



## Echoesechos

Finsihed up my fall chores yesterday. Took the afternoon off. Had 2x12x10 and 2x6x14 boards delivered yesterday and had to move them back to the shed I will use them in this spring. Burned some more needles and got my woodbox filled before the snow storm predicted for this weekend. Watching it snow as I type now. The air has a definite arctic feel to it. Been cold for awhile but not this biting cold. My jammies are calling my name. Am thinking they would miss me if I left work though... LOL

That radish is impressive. I've tried growing radish but they get so hot here. Not sure if it's an elevation, water or me thing.... Does the Daikon taste like a regular radish?


----------



## doodlemom

That pumpkin on the right looks like a jack o lantern instead of a pie pumpkin. Jack o lanterns do well in that downeast Maine pumpkin bread recipe from allrecipes.com. I've been nonstop with the pumpkins all day cutting them in half baking,scraping,packing







baked jack o lantern







jack o lantern seeds







assorted winter squash/sugar pumpkins/melon seeds for 2013 garden.


----------



## elkhound

echo...first time growing them....so not sure of the taste.

doodle...not sure i planted out of sack of sugar seeds....but i have come to learn at times there are mix ups in store bought seeds and mine too....lol


----------



## plowhand

elkhound said:


> still getting a few things from the garden....left to right....daikon radish,sugar pumkins and a few white glode turnips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time growing these giant radishes.


When do you sow those big radishes, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## plowhand

newfieannie said:


> some good looking loaves folks! i haven't tried french bread yet. these are some carrot squares with creamcheese frosting for dessert. ~Georgia


Hoo Weee ,Carrot cake....and a big frosty glass of Golden Guernsey milk....best depression medicine around.


----------



## tambo

I tried making another loaf of french bread today. I used the recipe off the back of the Red Star yeast packet.



















My wheat is coming up good. I don't know if you can tell or not.


----------



## elkhound

plowhand said:


> When do you sow those big radishes, if you don't mind me asking.


packages says 45 days till harvest.i planted this when it was to dry in august and it took a very long time before they could get enough moisture to germinate.

heres a link

Minowase, Minowase Daikon, Daikon, Daikon Radish, Daikon Radishes, Minowase Daikon Radish, Minowase Daikon Radishes, Minovase, Minovase Daikon, Minovase Radish, Minovase Daikon Radish, Minovase Daikon Radishes, Giant Radishes, PI 263262, Radishes, Ra


----------



## elkhound

tambo the bread looks good.


that wheat is a super cool experiment on your homestead.


----------



## Tommyice

elkhound said:


> still getting a few things from the garden....left to right....daikon radish,sugar pumkins and a few white glode turnips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time growing these giant radishes.


Now how do you prepare those radishes? And more importantly do you put lotion on those beautiful hands of yours?


----------



## Tommyice

tambo said:


> I tried making another loaf of french bread today. I used the recipe off the back of the Red Star yeast packet.


Beautiful bread Tambo. Looks like you got some good crumb there with the right amount of air pockets.:thumb:


----------



## elkhound

Tommyice said:


> Now how do you prepare those radishes? And more importantly do you put lotion on those beautiful hands of yours?


new garden item for me...thinking outside the box here...grate it and add chopped kale for a winter time salad.going to try different dressings.


to get smooth hands....i wear gripper gloves....lol....i wash my hands in clorox water...i hardly ever get a blister....lol.


----------



## Fowler

I grew nothing, built nothing, baked nothing.
Worked 15 hrs today and can barely walk or see havent had a day off in 11 days but they keep adding more hrs to my day. I am spent. And I forgot how to breath.


----------



## doodlemom

Fowler said:


> I grew nothing, built nothing, baked nothing.
> Worked 15 hrs today and can barely walk or see havent had a day off in 11 days but they keep adding more hrs to my day. I am spent. And I forgot how to breath.


That's how you get ahead. Keep up the good work!


----------



## elkhound

Fowler said:


> I grew nothing, built nothing, baked nothing.
> Worked 15 hrs today and can barely walk or see havent had a day off in 11 days but they keep adding more hrs to my day. I am spent. And I forgot how to breath.



hang tough my friend....hot bath and head to bed.


----------



## Fowler

doodlemom said:


> That's how you get ahead. Keep up the good work!


Will you pet my hair?


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> I grew nothing, built nothing, baked nothing.
> Worked 15 hrs today and can barely walk or see havent had a day off in 11 days but they keep adding more hrs to my day. I am spent. And I forgot how to breath.


And I'm sure there are many, many grateful people!


----------



## Groene Pionier

@tambo, your bread looks really fantastic! 

@doodlemom, how did you clean your seeds? I am always struggling with the mess in between the seeds...


----------



## Raeven

tambo, agreed -- your bread looks very nice! Are you happy with it?


----------



## doodlemom

The seed mixture was rinsed on a strainer spread and dried.


----------



## Groene Pionier

doodlemom said:


> The seed mixture was rinsed on a strainer spread and dried.


I tried that before... but didn't succeed. I will try again until i get it right


----------



## glazed

:donut:

I finally have something homesteady I can contribute on this thread !!!!!!

I made a batch of soap tonight!!!!! 

And earlier today I picked up a dead rat by the tail in my backyard ... My youngest miracle was freaked out by it and I became her hero!!!!!!

You have no idea how nauseous I was, ew ew ew, but I was brave for my baby girl.

:donut:


----------



## glazed

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8168716687/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/​


----------



## elkhound

yall rock....all of you.


----------



## Groene Pionier

@glazed, now you are my hero too! 
when I was in the south of France one summer with friends we stayed in a house of one of those friends parents. there was a rat's nest in one of the sheds. The guys thought they knew how to get rid of the rat: putting the waterhose on the rat and the nest. I stood a couple of meters from it, watching. The rat became angry and jumped just straight next to my neck with an open mouth and a terrible sound.
It is an understatement to say that I don't like rats or mouses since that day
You rock!


----------



## glazed

I was so scared ... But baby girl doesn't know that.


----------



## Tommyice

glazed said:


> ​


Holy crap Glazed. That's bigger than any rat I've seen in the NYC subway.


----------



## Shygal

That thing its hanging from is its TAIL?  I would die if I saw that thing here. I hate rat tails to begin with, something about them creeps me out, but that one? ugh


----------



## glazed

Yes!!! Hanging from its tail from MY fingers!!!! But at least I used a pecan leaf to grab it with.


----------



## Raeven

I'd have used a shovel. <icky!!>


----------



## glazed

Tommyice said:


> Holy crap Glazed. That's bigger than any rat I've seen in the NYC subway.


:cowboy:

Heehee ever'things bigger in Texas!

:cowboy:


----------



## glazed

Raeven said:


> I'd have used a shovel. <icky!!>


....

I, uh, didn't think about THAT ... Ew ew ew ew ew!!!

....


----------



## CountryWannabe

@Tambo: Your bread looks perfect. My mouth is watering just looking at it.

@Glazed: <shudder> at that rat! You are one brave lady! What kind of soap did you make? 

Mary


----------



## glazed

...

I grated, and then melted, my basic cold-process lye soap, and added coffee grains.

...


----------



## sustainabilly

@ glazed: She's a cutie! In that pic she looks like she's thinking, "I ain't skeered!"


----------



## Echoesechos

Well I have worked all fall to be ready for winter and was thinking I was all set and done. Well last night as the snow was falling and I was watching all things green, brown and fall colored get covered up by snow - I remembered that snow tires wasn't on my list.

So as I slipped and scrabbled my way to work this morning I wasn't thinking very good thoughts about myself. Studded tires are being put on as I type. Thank goodness for a mechanics shop at work....Kinda melted a bit so the roads are mostly wet right now. Tonight they will be black ice. Makes me glad I work on the wildland side of the fire business and not the departments that have medical... They were be running themselves ragged I'm thinking. Already the life flight had to be left at the LZ while they ground transported a patient to the hospital. It just lifted off going home awhile ago.. That doesn't happen often where they have to abandon ship and come back for it when the ceiling lifts.

I have never seen a wild rat... Just the ones in a pet store etc. That is huge..


----------



## newfieannie

thank goodness i had my car winterized last weekend. tires etc. i've been doing it the easy way for the past 3 years. i pay 50 dollars to store my tires at the garage . 100dollars a year and i dont have to find room in the sheds or lug them around. we can't use studded tires around here. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

Eeeek, Echoesechos, I'm glad you're getting studded tires! It's grumpy this side of the Cascades, but no snow. Just started to rain... glad I got my pasture mowed and overseeded before it started. I have more mowing to do, but it will keep till the next little bit of better weather.

Be VERY careful on that black ice!!!


----------



## tambo

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I grated, and then melted, my basic cold-process lye soap, and added coffee grains.
> 
> ...


I got some soap from my friend that had coffee grains in it! I use it when I have to play mechanic to get the grease off. Works really well. Gets rid of gasoline smell too.


----------



## Terri in WV

Yeah, but then what do you use to get rid of the coffee smell?


----------



## doodlemom

Made the Eagle Brand pumpkin pie recipe (with dented reduced) and pumpkin cheesecake was a hit(not with my kids=cheesecake haters)







Pie batter







cheesecake
Went to the store and eggs were 3.25/doz large. Chickens are giving 5 eggs a day. DD is my official photographer.


----------



## doodlemom

done pie








Yeah sure...Take pic of bread after we ate half of it lol.


----------



## Echoesechos

Looks yummy. Raeven we've been having nice weather until yesterday... Sheesh in Lapine it went to town seriously. Us only about 4 inches... Enough though to make a mess.


----------



## glazed

:donut:



















:donut:​


----------



## sustainabilly

@ glazed: So...if I eat one of those, first thing in the morning, I'll get a colonic and my caffeine?

No really, that looks like a good prep! Always wanted to try it. Is it complicated?


----------



## tambo

Terri in WV said:


> Yeah, but then what do you use to get rid of the coffee smell?


You know it really don't smell like coffee!


----------



## glazed

sustainabilly said:


> No really, that looks like a good prep! Always wanted to try it. Is it complicated?


:donut:

not at all ... i love hand-milled soaps ... they are easy and fun ... you've already done the "hard" work by making your base soap (which you can do in bulk) ... when you are ready for a new flavor, or look, just grate a few bars and add whatever additives you want ... I've added cornmeal and honey, cocoa and oatmeal, etc.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler

Yeah!!! I only had to work 12 hrs today, but when I came home and a huge tree limb fell on the porch and busted all my huge pots, fairy heads are everywhere!! It's a travisity!! Someone call 911, my fairies need medical attention!!


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> Yeah!!! I only had to work 12 hrs today, but when I came home and a huge tree limb fell on the porch and busted all my huge pots, fairy heads are everywhere!! It's a travisity!! Someone call 911, my fairies need medical attention!!


Oh the humanity! Poor wittle headless fairies.


----------



## WhyNot

I composted HB1 employee ---- in my exchange server inbox today....does that count as homesteading?

I now completely and totally understand the indignance of the hb1 workers...such a shame....shame what we are becoming and I see no way to stop it...well other than going around to other corporations and exposing the indelicacies. Whatever. The stats on immigrant workers are not to be trusted. Statistics (which I have always said) are not to be trusted.


----------



## Groene Pionier

today I got all my shelving and canned and dried foods inside. I got help from my parents, who are here this weekend. This is only part of my food preps, I have way more in storage which I will get here when I am more settled in. 

I made pepper salsa-ish kind of thing and canned 13 jars. I made a lot of chicken broth from 11 lbs of chicken which I picked up for 8 euros. The empty shelves will be filled soon...

And of course you didn't know that I have a zombie dog?


----------



## Tommyice

Love the shelving Groene. Are they from an old-fashioned grocery store. The pictures of my grandparents' butcher shop/grocery had similar ones lining the walls.


----------



## cindybode

I LOVE those shelves! I want some!

And your zombie dog is cute.  We have one too . . . we tell her to zombie dog and she pulls herself around the room on her belly using her front paws.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Oh dear, thank you, it is seen as SO unfashionable here... it is a Lundia old shelving (not sure if you know that brand?) from my uncle, when he passed away I got the shelving. I think it is about 35-40 year old...


----------



## cindybode

So are we supposed to actually care what other people think is fashionable?:hysterical:

When I have money, I think I'm gonna ask my Amish neighbor/carpenter to make me some just like it.


----------



## Groene Pionier

cindybode said:


> So are we supposed to actually care what other people think is fashionable?:hysterical:
> 
> When I have money, I think I'm gonna ask my Amish neighbor/carpenter to make me some just like it.


actually I don't, but it is just interesting to see and hear the responses the way I live and how I have decorated my house and how I dress myself
As I said, my parents are here for the weekend and at dinner we had so much fun we laughed tears and some pied their pants. When my mom took the children for an evening walk, my dad and I did the dishes. He said, one day your children understand how rich they have brought up. I thought that was very sweet to say, because imo it isn't all about money, but attention towards each other and of course good food  is very important!


----------



## lonelytree

In other news, my boy got his caribou this AM. Kid - 2, Dad - 0..... I gotta get caught up.


----------



## Laura

We're on a canning spree, clearing out the freezer, defrost and get ready for the refill.

DD chose for her senior project canning healthy food for the local veterans' shelter. Projects require 45 hours. 4 hours down on blackberry jam. She received 40 pounds of organic beef and 2 cases of jars as donations. Last night was roasting the meat, then roasting the bones and scraps with vegetables, then simmer all night and half the day. She just strained it, cooled it and put it in the fridge. Tomorrow she will pick the fat off the top, adjust the seasoning, fill jars with roast bites and broth and can it up. Then we'll say good-bye to it instead of putting it in our pantry.

Then I'll need to repeat the process with chicken, pork, odds & ends for our pantry until baby beefer comes home from freezer camp. Then I'll start over with what doesn't fit in the freezer.

Then we need to do something about all those carrots. Jalapino pickled carrots for the vets and for us! Yum! I only have 1 jar left. They auction for $10 a pint at benefit fundraisers and never make it off the premises. I'm glad they're simple to make.


----------



## CountryWannabe

@Glazed: That soap looks fabulous. I am too lazy to actually mill soap afterwards. I make goats milk soap a few times a year. Keeps me and the family in soap. I used to sell it and toiletries - and did really well at it - but then everyone and their uncle started doing the melt and pour and selling it as "home made" for half the price of real soap, so it just wasn't worth it. The craft equivalent of jobs to China, I guess... LOL

@ Groene: Those shelves look great. I have to make do with cheap metal ones for my stuff...

Mary


----------



## doodlemom

I am happy to read about good citizens volunteering to help our veterans. Happy Veteran's Day Laura!


----------



## Laura

Thank you, Doodlemom. We had a high homeless veteran population because they could camp in the woods. Our more fortunate returning veterans worked hard building this shelter with the support of the entire community. Now they can be warm and dry and receive needed services, including decent meals.


----------



## no1cowboy

I made another batch of wine does that count?


----------



## elkhound

tell us what type your making cowboy....good to see you.you need to come around more.still messing with the bees?


----------



## no1cowboy

Its rasperry wine, yes I still mess around with the bees and make mead with the honey


----------



## glazed

:donut:

I need some good mead.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler

I need a foot rub, 14 days strieght, over 80 hrs in one week. Decapatated fairies still on porch, TV died, need hay, no groceries in the house, but on the bright side, I saved a lot of money on my truck insurance.....lol


----------



## Raeven

no1cowboy... I've never seen those lift assists on a carboy before. Those would sure come in handy with my own wine making efforts! Where did you find them? Or did they come with the carboys?

Looks beautiful.


----------



## Raeven

Saw a li'l bear run across my pasture this morning. I tried to grab the camera, but he flickered through too quick.

Maybe next time.


----------



## no1cowboy

Raeven said:


> no1cowboy... I've never seen those lift assists on a carboy before. Those would sure come in handy with my own wine making efforts! Where did you find them? Or did they come with the carboys?
> 
> Looks beautiful.


I got them at my local wine supply store.


----------



## Raeven

Mine doesn't carry anything like them... I'll ask about them specifically, though.


----------



## no1cowboy

save the pic i put up and print it off to take to your store so you can show them what your after!


----------



## Raeven

I will do that, with your permission -- thanks!  Who knows? They may have them by now. I haven't gone by there in some time... have most of what I need for the few batches I make.


----------



## lonelytree

Horses are saddled up and ready to go!


----------



## Laura

How did this turn into an all night canning spree? Oh yeah, it took the kid 3 hours to cut up the meat. We're waiting for the last load in the canner to get up to pressure and watching a Gene Autry movie. We will probably watch two before we're done and can go to sleep. DD wants to save a jar to enter in the fair next summer, they're turning out that beautiful. Quart jars of local organic grass-fed roast beef perfectly cubed in a deep rich additive-free broth for the veterans' shelter.

Last night was fun. Members of the volunteer fire departments were honored with free passes and drink tickets to the Whine and Cheese Fest. Good food, good wine, good company and good music. DD found a young man in a Mad Max jacket who danced. Bonus! We did a lot of visiting, friend bonding, laughing and sharing information. There were some good deals on the silent auction. Sheepguy got the hay for $1 a bale, 80# bales.

On the way home we saw Logger Kid off the road in the gravel pit with truck and lowboy. It was late and it's a hole with no cell service. He'd smoked a frozen brake on that POS lowboy that hauls his POS rented equipment. No, he hadn't done pre-ops and bled the moisture out of the brake lines, hadn't thought about it freezing, just glad it wasn't raining. Okay, now I have a better idea why his wife won't sign for a loan to get good equipment. He needs pre-op checklists taped inside his stuff. He spends a huge portion of his time repairing these POS broken down Tonka toys. I have a broken excavator and a broken cat in my yard and he's using my tools. He ain't even my kid.


----------



## doodlemom

Higglesworth our Americauna laid her first egg today-Veteran's Day! We got her as a chick the day before Easter. She had her wing ripped off through the wire of the rabbit hutch by a raccoon in the night, but we nursed her back to health a couple of months ago. Six eggs a day as the days get shorter. 








I'm going to get a couple of white leghorn chicks in the spring.


----------



## Echoesechos

Mine lays a light tan pink egg... At least that I believe... I get 5 a day and have 6 hens... Who knows. I think I have ID'd the Wyandottes eggs, and the Java as the darkest brown but otherwise I'm clueless. Maybe clueless anyhoo for I can't say for sure. Best guess is all I'm using. Sure wanted the color you are showing DM.


----------



## doodlemom

I would like to get a maran some day for the super dark brown eggs.


----------



## Raeven

My new pullets are just coming into lay. I keep lights on them in the short days of winter to keep them laying. My own personal version of the game, Communist. (The original is played with a favorite small pet. You lay the animal on its back, then demand in a loud voice, "What's your name?" When the pet fails to respond, you cry, "You lie!" and gently ruffle its face. Hours of amusement.)

In other homesteady news, I always admire the sense of humor of Providence. First time in donkey's years that I have a houseful coming for Thanksgiving, because I almost always go spend it with my parents and cook for them. But this year, they're coming here and I invited a bunch of friends, too. Thanksgiving dinner is one of the few times I actually use both ovens and all 6 burners on my stove simultaneously. So of course.... this is when the stove decides to become confused about lighting one of the oven burners. 

I will call the repair person tomorrow, but if he cannot repair it before T-Day, I guess my grill will become the stand-in for the big oven. Most of the meal is made on the cook top and the small oven still works, so I'm golden. Just great timing, non?


----------



## Guest

I really understand restaurant grade stoves. Is it a Vulcan? Standing pilot, or electronic ignition?


----------



## Raeven

zong... no, not a Vulcan. It's not restaurant grade -- but it's a "professional" grade for the home cook.

It runs on propane (the tank was just filled last summer and lasts four years), but when I turn on the big oven, it takes forever to ignite -- and when it does, it just sort of... splutters. Seems like a propane supply issue to me based on the sound, but the small oven ignites just fine (completely separate igniter unit). Any ideas gratefully received!


----------



## sustainabilly

@ Raeven, if you haven't used it in a while could it be that it needs to be purged of moisture? Your oven, that is.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, sounds like you probably have had some stuff drip down and clog the burners. I've also seen where moisture in the propane rusted out the bottom of a burner. Some are made of tin, as opposed to cast iron. I never saw a cast iron one rusted out. If it whooshes ferociously when it catches up, thats probably a burner rusted out. You didn't say that, so I guess not, but it's worth noting. Really bad business, there. On the other hand, if your burner is clogged up, its not a catastrophe at all. If your repair man can't make it, send me the name and model number and I'll walk you through everything a homeowner should look at. And no "hold my beer and watch this" moments either.


----------



## Raeven

sustainabilly... I thought of that, but I use it nearly daily -- just last night, in fact, and it was working fine. I appreciate the suggestion, though.

zong, this is the OVEN burner, not one on the stovetop. But that's a really kind offer. I'll take you up on it if I can't get the repairman out. What a stoooo-pid problem to have just before the holiday!! It actually gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Raeven

Weird thing is, I can see the electronic igniter glowing as it should. I'm going to go with my original intuition... propane supply. But I can't see how. I keep the oven very clean, and no oven "catastrophes" in recent times... not that there haven't been ANY, but it's been a very long while!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Raeven said:


> Saw a li'l bear run across my pasture this morning. I tried to grab the camera, but he flickered through too quick.
> Maybe next time.





Raeven said:


> My own personal version of the game, Communist. (The original is played with a favorite small pet. You lay the animal on its back, then demand in a loud voice, "What's your name?" When the pet fails to respond, you cry, "You lie!" and gently ruffle its face. Hours of amusement.)


Any chance that bear saw you playing that mind game with your pets? Might have put a burr under his git-a-long. 
Good luck with your stove.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, fox, thanks...

I'm not fussed about the stove. It will be nice if I can get it worked out before the holiday, but no worries if I can't.

As for the little bear, my game of Communist is best played with a friendly cat or an accommodating Dachshund... not for the bigger kids. The bear is safe from my unsavory proclivities.


----------



## Guest

I've taken hundreds of oven burners out, soaked them in a bucket of high grade xylene or MEK to clean them, and put them back in. Usually a couple hundred dollars a pop(translated to todays dollars). Every one was clogged with grease. I will add that most of that sort of work was done in restaurant kitchens. And that's why I avoid them(restaurants), been in too many of their kitchens.


----------



## Raeven

zong... really? Well, I'll pull that dewd apart tomorrow if I can and have a look. I just can't remember when I've roasted or baked anything that was full of grease. I'm kind of into lean cookery. I appreciate the suggestion and will have a look -- might save me a small fortune!


----------



## Guest

I once did a job for some people who bought a house and wanted to change kitchen counters and get rid of the built in stove. I got $5200 worth of 2 year old kitchen cabinets, plus a 2 year old Jenn-air stove for free. The best part?? I got paid 300 bucks for taking it. And that was in 1993 dollars. It was a $1600 stove, too.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Okay, I bit the bullet and ordered one of those Victorio grain mills. I think its the same one doodlemom got back in October. Also have two 25 lb bags of wheat berries headed this way. Another new learning thing going on. I can see it all now. Home baked bread, venison tenderloin and turnips fresh from the garden...and sweet ice tea. I'm making myself hungry now. If the grain mill/wheat berry thing is too complicated for me I'm gonna pack it in mylar and call it preps.


----------



## doodlemom

Inside Futures: Relevant trading-focused information authored by key players in the futures, options and forex industries


----------



## sustainabilly

Hey doodle, you think our tambo is hiding a crystal ball?


----------



## doodlemom

I'm thinking hard about my weed blend. I'm happy with it, but always looking for that new plant or idea.
Green Harvest - Poultry Supplies - Poultry Forage
Bird Master Game Mix - 50 lb. - $62.50 : Hancock Farm & Seed Company - Lawn, Pasture and Turf Grass Seed
9 out of 10 people would agree my yard looks like crap lol.


----------



## rickfrosty

sustainabilly said:


> Cleaned out all my peppers. Last thing in the garden. Next day it frosted. - - - - - - - - -
> Me. Doin' my Wilson impression. Heidi Ho there neighbor!


Ha - Kilroy was here ! Looks terrific - I'd almost trade your climate except for the darned snakes & humidity.
Me, I'm trying to be sure the 3 old plowtrucks are all set. Cold rain was turning into snow at lunchtime today.
Have the bunnies & chickens set for winter, wood is in, what canning I tackle alone is long done.
Sunday & Monday met w/nice CT couple who had driven up to meet me & walk on my new land to see if maybe we could work together to make a retreat/farm - maybe - they are laid-back like me ? Holistic healers - nothing wrong w/that I say.


----------



## rickfrosty

foxfiredidit said:


> Okay, I bit the bullet and ordered one of those Victorio grain mills. I think its the same one doodlemom got back in October. Also have two 25 lb bags of wheat berries headed this way. Another new learning thing going on. I can see it all now. Home baked bread, venison tenderloin and turnips fresh from the garden...and sweet ice tea. I'm making myself hungry now. If the grain mill/wheat berry thing is too complicated for me I'm gonna pack it in mylar and call it preps.


My grain mill is hard to spin - gotta hook it to the bike exceriser I hoarded for that purpose.
That and the switchable bike-washing machine will take some room, hmmm ?


----------



## sustainabilly

@ doodlemom, That Clucker Tucker from Green Harvest looks pretty good. 1kg covers 400sq. m. if my math's right. That's over 3600sq. ft. Are you thinking to mix them both or choose one?


----------



## tambo

sustainabilly said:


> Hey doodle, you think our tambo is hiding a crystal ball?


You lost me here what does this mean? Ok I see said the blind woman!


----------



## tambo

Speaking of..


----------



## sustainabilly

That's growing well. What's your timetable for maturity?


----------



## tambo

sustainabilly said:


> That's growing well. What's your timetable for maturity?


I'm not sure, a guy at work told me it should be ready to harvest around the end of May or the 1st of June. He also told me to put ammonia nitrate on it around the end of Feburary or 1st of March. The farmer behind me planted it this year to so I will watch to see what he does. Sometimes they plant it as a cover crop and tills it under before they plant so I will see.


----------



## doodlemom

sustainabilly said:


> @ doodlemom, That Clucker Tucker from Green Harvest looks pretty good. 1kg covers 400sq. m. if my math's right. That's over 3600sq. ft. Are you thinking to mix them both or choose one?


I'll figure it out by March lol. I had bought and spread a lot of those seeds already not as a mix though. I really like the catalogna garnet chicory and had spread some of that this past spring. Hazzard's Seeds: Chicory It's fun to make your own custom mix getting ideas off the web.


----------



## tambo

I got my oil lamps in today. I bought these for $45 dollars free shipping.


----------



## sustainabilly

Those are nice tambo. Same brand I've been looking at. I ordered one of these.
Dietz Millennium Cooker Lantern : Homesteader's Supply - Self Sufficient Living


----------



## tambo

Cool! I was just looking for the cooker accessory and a reflector but haven't found any thing yet! I got mine at Survivaledge.com $15 a piece.


----------



## Raeven

Well, today was Home Herd Care Day. This is a biennial event, an impromptu rodeo that usually includes me getting kicked at by llamas. The llamas have never landed a kick yet, but their aim gets better every year. Then my veterinarian coming by after all the hard work is done to poke and prod at my assorted livestock. 

It took me a long time to learn that the best way to halter a llama is to dance with him. You sidle him into a corner, make sure he understands he isn&#8217;t getting away from you, gently reach around his neck with the halter equipment. Then you glide with agile movements, poetry in motion, back and forth with him as he tries to throw you off his rhythm and pull away. He finally figures out you&#8217;re not going anywhere and submits to the bondage. (A lot like my dates, now I think about it.)

After surrender, you lead each llama into the specially-constructed stall to receive his care. My husband built this stall after the first time we trimmed feet. Llamas despise foot-fiddling. So we built the stall narrow to contain their side-to-side movements, added chains to cross-tie their heads, wrapped two old 18-wheeler tie-downs around the stall lengths to loop under their bellies to prevent them from sitting on their feet as you trim them. My vet likes the design so well that he encouraged other local llama owners to build such stalls. He once tore a shoulder ligament rolling a llama down for foot-trimming. Our method, though restrictive, is more humane &#8211; for both the llama and the veterinarian.

Every time we do herd care, I coax the llama into the stall with some sweet feed. Every time, the vet calls out a warning to the llama: &#8220;Don&#8217;t do it!! It&#8217;s a trap!&#8221; Every time, the llama falls for it anyway. Even the second llama, who had the benefit of observing his pal go first. Llamas will not go to college on a scholarship. Once the llama is properly trussed, we quickly do foot trimming, worming, vaccines.

Then we move on to the goats. They&#8217;re easy. Grab by horns, leash up, trim feet, let vet shove wormer down their throats with a syringe, give shots and release. Done and dusted.

Pigs are next. Vera Wang, my sow, was onto me by now, having observed all that had gone before. I could tell by the fixed, cold stare she gave me that she wasn&#8217;t impressed with the party games so far. We had to separate Vera&#8217;s new piglets from her for the first time. Surprisingly, a couple of bananas held her attention so raptly that she forgot she had young. Two had their nether regions adjusted. Ears notched for the registered King and Queen of the Prom. 

Glad that&#8217;s done for another 6 months.

I&#8217;m ready for a glass of wine.


----------



## doodlemom

Wow Raven! I wish I had pigs. When I move to West Virginia I'm totally getting pigs.


----------



## Raeven

doodlemom... I love my pigs! They are easy keepers, friendly, sweet, keep the pasture weeds at bay, provide food and amusement. Get pigs!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Raeven said:


> doodlemom... I love my pigs!


I bet you really love them cured and smoked.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> I bet you really love them cured and smoked.


You're onto me like a bloodhound on a missing person.


----------



## Tommyice

Sisters on a different coast Cookie.


----------



## doodlemom

I was enjoying my son wanting money and doing all the work around here. Then the other 2 wanted jobs and I got to make lists and pay rates....Well now my son is stressed about tests and quit working for me before finishing the list and just wants to study until summer. He's also taking Spanish during winter break because he took French in highschool against my reccomendation so now I'm paying the price...literally lol. So my vacation's over. I'll take over his schedule Monday and wrote myself a list in addition to extra hours I volunteered to pick up at work. The new schedule I'll just enjoy the internet weekends as I thought up a few projects I'd like to tackle and got sucked into going to a long list of family/friend outings to restraunts, malls, bowling etc...


----------



## Guest

The 3 musketeerettes...cookie, toots, and doodle.


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> The 3 musketeerettes...cookie, toots, and doodle.


Sounds like a law firm I'd stay very far away from.


----------



## Guest

My own firm, Arya, Farg, & Pazest.


----------



## doodlemom

I have to buy uncomfortable shoes, go to the beauty parlor, apply fake nails and buy new clothes so I can blend seamlessly into the other world. Then refrain from saying this is a rip off I make better at home and could you put up the kiddie bumpers I haven't bowled in a long time.


----------



## Terri

doodlemom said:


> I was enjoying my son wanting money and doing all the work around here. Then the other 2 wanted jobs and I got to make lists and pay rates....Well now my son is stressed about tests and quit working for me before finishing the list and just wants to study until summer. He's also taking Spanish during winter break because he took French in highschool against my reccomendation so now I'm paying the price...literally lol. So my vacation's over. I'll take over his schedule Monday and wrote myself a list in addition to extra hours I volunteered to pick up at work. The new schedule I'll just enjoy the internet weekends as I thought up a few projects I'd like to tackle and got sucked into going to a long list of family/friend outings to restraunts, malls, bowling etc...


HA! My unemployed DD WAS working for me at $5 an hour, but she tells me she just got a job! She starts on Monday! 

I bought a ham so that I can fix some very easy meals! I am delighted that she is working but it has been LOVELY to not have to clean and do laundry!


----------



## tambo

Zong inspired me to try a homemade pizza.


----------



## rileyjo

That looks so good!


----------



## Raeven

Well done, tambo! I'm ready for dinner, now!!


----------



## Tommyice

zong said:


> The 3 musketeerettes...cookie, toots, and doodle.


Whoooaaa! Who's toots?


----------



## doodlemom

Yesterday I ordered 6 buff brahma eggs for us to incubate 4 weeks before Easter from Meyer hatchery. My DD talked me into them. If we get more than 1 roo chick I'm going to put the extra roo(s) chicks for sale at $5 at the local feed store. 
American Livestock Breeds Conservancy: Brahma Chicken








http://www.minimeadowsfarm.com/images/breeds/3_Buff_Brahma_2.jpg


----------



## newfieannie

looking at pics. of all that good food made me hungry. i have always heard of pecan pie being so good but have never tasted it or made it. it was on my bucket list though. decided to try it today. i must say it was delicious. i only had ground pecans and i think they are supposed to be chopped . i'll try that another time. also made apple and raisin scones to use up the apples. ~Georgia.


----------



## cindybode

That looks yummy. Now I have to go bake something.


----------



## Jaclynne

newfieannie said:


> looking at pics. of all that good food made me hungry. i have always heard of pecan pie being so good but have never tasted it or made it. it was on my bucket list though. decided to try it today. i must say it was delicious. i only had ground pecans and i think they are supposed to be chopped . i'll try that another time. also made apple and raisin scones to use up the apples. ~Georgia.


What are the seed pods/ fruit looking things between the cup and the centerpiece?


----------



## newfieannie

small beaded corn. ~Georgia


----------



## Jaclynne

newfieannie said:


> small beaded corn. ~Georgia


Can you please explain, google gives me nothing like I see. Is this a craft item you made? or something natural?

Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## newfieannie

these are just craft items i bought at Michaels a few years ago(but they likely still have them) might be at the dollar store but this is a better quality. i had them in a bowl and they must have rolled out when i was moving stuff around the table. i have quite a few in different sizes. i glued some on rawhide to hang on my fence this year but the birds wouldn't leave them alone even though it is artificial. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne

Thanks, they look real, or really like some kind of fruit we don't have here!


----------



## tambo

I started building a smoker today.


----------



## Tommyice

Can't wait to see the bacon that comes out of that one Tambo!


----------



## tambo

Tommyice said:


> Can't wait to see the bacon that comes out of that one Tambo!


If I get off my lazy butt and go deer hunting I might have a chance to try to make some!


----------



## newfieannie

our deer hunting is over or almost .my son got his buck. only allowed one up here. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree

3 days hauling freight, demoing a cabin for remodeling, earthquake, -20, no bou to be found, new snowmachine was awesome!

A buddy Chuck and I went riding Thurdsay night. He has a 1000 CC beast. He was just sitting on his machine looking at a hill. I've never seen it before. I asked him what he thought. It was steep and long. Named Shirley Falls for a girl that I guess didn't make it. I closed my helmet and went up it at 3 MPH, crawled it. Chuck came up at about 40MPH.... back at the lodge, he told everyone how he thought I was the next one to fall. I didn't even spin the track. It pulls so hard that when I was hauling freight, I had too much weight and it lifted the right ski up and.... over! My back was out for a day after lifting it back upright. 

Went to see a buddy that caretakes a place. He had a bou drop both antlers in the bay in front. He got in a small skiff and pushed it across the ice and retrieved them. When he was pulling the skiff on shore, he saw another one to the right drop his. He had 2 perfect sets of huge antlers. Couldn't get a pic, it gets dark early now.

Lots of overflow. New Garmin GPS worked awesome. 

A big thanks to the maker of blue foam. Best toilet seat below 0 degrees!


----------



## 2horses

Hubby successfully changed out the tractor's clutch this weekend, we test drove her and did a little mowing, all she needs now is a new muffler! Then he installed additional shelves in my tack room, I rearranged and cleaned and got that all ship-shape while listening to the Texans game on the radio. 

I also rode my mare both days, have been working on legging us both up after a summer-long layoff.

It was a very productive weekend.

eta - is it okay for me to post on here, even though I'm not single?


----------



## Raeven

I keep forgetting to do my part for food porn around here.

An apple pie I just baked in honor of the arrival of the parental units this afternoon:












As big as that thing is, I hope everyone can have a piece. 

Of pie, Bill.


----------



## newfieannie

for my part you can post anywhere here. seems like old times!

went out to my little shack today.noone has been around since i put new locks on. the oil tank has been taken away so i wont have to worry about spills this winter. didn't stay long but it was wonderful .walked by the pond. saw a pheasant and deer. wanted to get my cast iron pot from the camper but left the keys in the city. i didn't even plan on going. went to go to the mall and just kept on going. it was such a lovely autumn day. came back and had company waiting on the steps.cooked sausages and mashed pot. for them. made a bread pudding . it was either very good or we were hungry .not a scrap left. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

Raeven said:


> I keep forgetting to do my part for food porn around here.
> 
> An apple pie I just baked in honor of the arrival of the parental units this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As big as that thing is, I hope everyone can have a piece.
> 
> Of pie, Bill.


I think I need to lean back on one elbow and smoke a cigarette now. Here, I lit two. ~~passing one to the person on the left~~


----------



## Raeven

LOL!! Thanks, bebe.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yummy! Just about time to clock out and head home. Now what do I want for dinner? Nothing, I want desert. LOL Although the pizzas look very tasty. Fixed my first quiche yesterday. Was pretty good. Nice to use my homegrown eggs...


----------



## WhyNot

Haven't been doing much homesteadery....but possibly soon...

Mostly I have been in places like this









Doesn't look like much to most...but what you see there would buy at least a four bedroom loghome and about 80 acres somewhere outright with cash for a well. lol 

Unfortunately I just service it all...which doesn't buy a well but pays the water bill 

Changes once again loom upon my horizon...I look forward to it as much as I am very nervous about it.


----------



## tambo

2horses said:


> Hubby successfully changed out the tractor's clutch this weekend, we test drove her and did a little mowing, all she needs now is a new muffler! Then he installed additional shelves in my tack room, I rearranged and cleaned and got that all ship-shape while listening to the Texans game on the radio.
> 
> I also rode my mare both days, have been working on legging us both up after a summer-long layoff.
> 
> It was a very productive weekend.
> 
> eta - is it okay for me to post on here, even though I'm not single?


Sure it is. I'm glad to see you back myself.


----------



## lonelytree

Gotta load up for a lake trip. Good food, good drink and great friends. Gonna be cold, gotta help a friend remodel a cabin, look for a bou to shoot, maybe ice fish, definitely ride my snow machine! 

See you folks Sunday night.


----------



## tambo

lonelytree said:


> Gotta load up for a lake trip. Good food, good drink and great friends. Gonna be cold, gotta help a friend remodel a cabin, look for a *bou* to shoot, maybe ice fish, definitely ride my snow machine!
> 
> See you folks Sunday night.


What is a bou? I know I should know but I found out last night I am kinda simple minded. :awh: j/k

Have fun becareful.


----------



## elkhound

caribou


----------



## tambo

Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## lonelytree

Bou = Caribou. Still have room for one more in the freezer. I already bought sausage spices. Unfortunately, they are dropping their antlers right now. Can't eat antler, but I still want a rack for the wall. Have to worry about windchill meat loss. No exposed meat. Game bags and tarps. 

Dishes done, bed made, extra layers packed, riding gear checked, gotta install windows, mount the dogbox and fab a quick lid. Tikka T3, 30-06 is clean and in the Kolpin boot. 

Still -24 at the lake. Thursday-Saturday look reasonable. Possible wind tomorrow though. Sunday looks real cold.


----------



## newfieannie

i was wondering what he meant also. sure would like to have a feed of that right now. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo

I worked on my raised beds today. It does a soul good to dig in the dirt. I added rabbit poo to them. I turned the soil under in one. It was 70+ here today. 

I cut the tin out for the top of my smoker and put it on. I got the rest of the material I needed to build the door. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Tommyice

Well, I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll be posting that I finally planted the garlic my brother sent down to me.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Last few days have been busy day. Cleaning out the freezers, canned up 4 cases of deer, 2 cases of beef, 3 cases of corn. I'm think'in I need another canner. Finished insulating the pantry/laundry for winter, cleaned out the pig pen and gave them new bedding. Dropped a steer, the young men brought down 3 elk. So Friday and Saturday and probably Sunday will be cutting and wrapping. Good thing we picked up the meat saw, got a new to us Biro model 22 with 4 blades. Have a new 1.75hp #42 head grinder coming soon, Yea baby 20+ pounds a min. Tonight and tomorrow sharpening knives, couple new Forschners on the way also. 

November has been good. And tons of fun.


Owl


----------



## sdnapier

glazed said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8168716687/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/​


That's a rat?!?!?! It looks big enough to be a possum. Ewww... I just would have packed the house up and moved! Ewww. My hat is off to you!


----------



## sdnapier

glazed said:


> Yes!!! Hanging from its tail from MY fingers!!!! But at least I used a pecan leaf to grab it with.


Oh well sure if I used a pecan leaf I could grab it too.......NOT!


----------



## sdnapier

Groene Pionier said:


> today I got all my shelving and canned and dried foods inside. I got help from my parents, who are here this weekend. This is only part of my food preps, I have way more in storage which I will get here when I am more settled in.
> 
> I made pepper salsa-ish kind of thing and canned 13 jars. I made a lot of chicken broth from 11 lbs of chicken which I picked up for 8 euros. The empty shelves will be filled soon...
> 
> And of course you didn't know that I have a zombie dog?


Wow, those are awesome shelves! Won't it feel so good when they are stuffed full? 

I lived in Germany for 7 years and went frequently to Holland. I love the country and the people and would love to live there. My company is in Best and has an expatriate program but I have too many animals to move for now.


----------



## sdnapier

newfieannie said:


> looking at pics. of all that good food made me hungry. i have always heard of pecan pie being so good but have never tasted it or made it. it was on my bucket list though. decided to try it today. i must say it was delicious. i only had ground pecans and i think they are supposed to be chopped . i'll try that another time. also made apple and raisin scones to use up the apples. ~Georgia.


What a lovely tea!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

Going to give posting a picture a try. My contribution to Thanksgiving dinner.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t233/ThreeSistersFarm/EasternMarket031.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t233/ThreeSistersFarm/EasternMarket030.jpg

Well, I tried, not seeing a picture though.


----------



## Groene Pionier

sdnapier said:


> Wow, those are awesome shelves! Won't it feel so good when they are stuffed full?
> 
> I lived in Germany for 7 years and went frequently to Holland. I love the country and the people and would love to live there. My company is in Best and has an expatriate program but I have too many animals to move for now.


Thank you for your compliment
Believe me, you don't want to live here, it is nice to be a tourist but to live here is totally different :sob:
Germany is good though, the house prices are way better then here!


----------



## Groene Pionier

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Going to give posting a picture a try. My contribution to Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Well, I tried, not seeing a picture though.


that does it, now I want a prohibition of all the mouth watering food pictures. Unless you post the recipe:spinsmiley:


----------



## newfieannie

lovely looking pies Betsy! ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne

Yummy looking lemon pie Betsy!

Jackie


----------



## wildhorse

Same old same here went to take care of the horses.I enjoy it I removed the burrs from there mains and tails brush them down and sing to them. Feed prices dropped 3 dollars a bag so that's a good thing.


----------



## Jaclynne

wildhorse said:


> Same old same here went to take care of the horses.I enjoy it I removed the burrs from there mains and tails brush them down and sing to them. Feed prices dropped 3 dollars a bag so that's a good thing.


You sing to your horses? I like that, since I sing to everything.:whistlin:

Jackie


----------



## Tommyice

wildhorse said:


> Same old same here went to take care of the horses.I enjoy it I removed the burrs from there mains and tails brush them down and sing to them. Feed prices dropped 3 dollars a bag so that's a good thing.


I used to sing to my horse all the time. Played the radio for him too. He especially liked Saturday mornings when Fordham University broadcasted "Thistle and Shamrock" and Ceol na nGael--he loved Irish music.

What do you sing to yours'?


----------



## wildhorse

Little lullabys like you would sing to children lol


----------



## sustainabilly

Got my cooker lantern in. Need to get extra wicking and some clear lantern oil. Next up is an alternative heat source.


----------



## sdnapier

This is what I have been making and no they are not made from tassels. I make the bodies too. 

http://s1058.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1353882787227043040725188104234


http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2543.jpg

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2529.jpg

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2531.jpg

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/100_2549.jpg

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2545.jpg

Ok, I am missing something in the upload. Any ideas?


----------



## newfieannie

i can see them but they're small. corn husk dolls? ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

did you order that lantern/cooker online SB. i wouldn't mind having one of them. ~Georgia.


----------



## sdnapier

newfieannie said:


> i can see them but they're small. corn husk dolls? ~Georgia.


aghhhh, I am going to read the tutorial again or maybe use my other computer. They are too small. Made out of #10 thread not husk but what a neat idea. Well, back to the drawing board. I will try again.

http://s1058.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1353882787227043040725188104234


----------



## tambo

sdnapier said:


> This is what I have been making and no they are not made from tassels. I make the bodies too.
> 
> 
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2543.jpg
> 
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2529.jpg
> 
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2531.jpg
> 
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/100_2549.jpg
> 
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t406/sdnapier/th_100_2545.jpg
> 
> Ok, I am missing something in the upload. Any ideas?


Try coping the IMG code at the bottom.


----------



## sdnapier

tambo said:


> Try coping the IMG code at the bottom.



Thank you!! I was looking at thumbnails which don't have the IMG attached to it. So I went bigger and there it was.


----------



## sdnapier

tambo said:


> Try coping the IMG code at the bottom.






























whew! I am not about to add any more pictures! It took 2 computers and I don't know how many times to log in. My Verizon is acting up!


----------



## newfieannie

is that ever neat! i'd like to try that. you are saying no 10 thread. looks like wool to me. or do you call that thread? ~Georgia.


----------



## sdnapier

newfieannie said:


> is that ever neat! i'd like to try that. you are saying no 10 thread. looks like wool to me. or do you call that thread? ~Georgia.


New, it actually is #10 crochet thread. They are not hard to make, but they do take a little time. They are fun to decorate. Let me get one more pic up and you can see what one color scheme can be like.


----------



## sdnapier

Newfieannie, here are some I did for a funeral. Guys favorite color was pink.


----------



## newfieannie

just lovely! ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

sdnapier those would be beautiful on an Angel-themed Christmas tree!


----------



## newfieannie

they surely would. i might make a couple for my VD tree .~Georgia.


----------



## sdnapier

Leslie, they are pretty on a tree esp if you put their wings in front of a tree light. I use mostly translucent ribbon so the lights shine through. I am hoping to make enough to decorate my tree with them but I keep giving them away. What a sap


----------



## sustainabilly

newfieannie said:


> did you order that lantern/cooker online SB. i wouldn't mind having one of them. ~Georgia.


Yes Georgia, I got it from Lehman's. You can google it. Dietz 2000 Millenium Lantern. There are a bunch of places that carry it. I checked several sites looking for lowest $ and free S&H. Had to make due with low $ and cheap S&H.


----------



## doodlemom

16 9 ft fence posts came in for deer fencing. Hope it works. Waiting on 4 50ft folls of 1/4' galvanized 23 gage 36 inch to go around the bottom of a chicken run to keep the raccoons from pulling through the wire and DD is begging for a turkey and some pheasants. She's addicted to poultry and that's what she wants for Christmas. The ground will probably be frozen and it'll wait until spring if so. The price keeps going up so I bought extra.


----------



## tambo

I had to work today. It was slow only 4 of us there. A guy from work gave me a deer so tomorrow will be a skinning and processing day. I wish I had Tuesday off too, I usually do but have to work so will have to get busy tomorrow. 

Went to Walmart bought 2 twelve pack toilet paper, 2 jugs of lamp oil, box of quart freezer bags,box of quart storage bags,box of ziplock sandwich bags, a gate handle,a pack of brackets,B-12 vitamins and another vitamin. It was $61 or 5.5 hrs of work.


----------



## Shygal

I got my first dairy doe today, a Lamancha, theres a post in the goat forum with pictures of her 

Ive been trying to find a local source for wooden snow fence, I want to put it around my garden as fencing. TSC doesnt sell it here, it says in select stores on the website, apparently mine isnt select. Home depot doesnt either, and I dont feel like paying 100 dollars shipping for a 50 dollar roll of fencing.


----------



## lonelytree

-32, no bou seen, lots of tracks..... dang ghosts.

Rode new machine 81 miles, showed a guy a couple cabin locations. One cabin that could have used a match instead of a buyer. Sono tubes do not work in the tundra. 

Ice shanties are going in. 

Great food, great friends, crappy snow and overflow.


----------



## doodlemom

Shygal said:


> I got my first dairy doe today, a Lamancha, theres a post in the goat forum with pictures of her
> 
> Ive been trying to find a local source for wooden snow fence, I want to put it around my garden as fencing. TSC doesnt sell it here, it says in select stores on the website, apparently mine isnt select. Home depot doesnt either, and I dont feel like paying 100 dollars shipping for a 50 dollar roll of fencing.


Amazon.com: snow fence
Furniture & Home Decor Search: snow fence | Wayfair


----------



## FarmboyBill

SG Go to HQ and ask where to buy it. Someone told me a year ago as I was going to make a corn crib out of it, but ive forgotten where it was sold at.

Ive been cutting down a B I G old blow down oak tree. Finally down to a trunk around 30in dia and around 12ft long to do, BUT my wood shed is full and Ive a pile outside. Ive got more wood cut for this time of the year, than I ever have. ill leave the trunk until ive got enough out of the wood shed to replace it with the cut up trunk. I have around 3 to 4 cord cut now.
I got another seed catalog today from Pinetree nurserys. Seemed to be pretty good.


----------



## Shygal

doodlemom said:


> Amazon.com: snow fence
> Furniture & Home Decor Search: snow fence | Wayfair


I looked on Amazon, the one I want, which is the wood slat snow fence, is 110 dollars on there with 20 dollars shipping. If it was in the store, i could get the roll for 50 dollars 

Home depot has the plastic stuff, but I'm wanting the wood slats, thanks for looking for me though


----------



## lonelytree

FarmboyBill said:


> SG Go to HQ and ask where to buy it. Someone told me a year ago as I was going to make a corn crib out of it, but ive forgotten where it was sold at.
> 
> Ive been cutting down a B I G old blow down oak tree. Finally down to a trunk around 30in dia and around 12ft long to do, BUT my wood shed is full and Ive a pile outside. Ive got more wood cut for this time of the year, than I ever have. ill leave the trunk until ive got enough out of the wood shed to replace it with the cut up trunk. I have around 3 to 4 cord cut now.
> I got another seed catalog today from Pinetree nurserys. Seemed to be pretty good.


Cut it at a 45 degree angle so it will shed rain/snow. Less chance of rot and it will season while standing.


----------



## Jaclynne

Spotted a mink out by the pond today. Not good news, I didn't even know we had mink in this area. My new chicken pen will definately have to be Ft Knox. No better, aren't there rumors that the gold has been stolen from Ft Knox?

Jackie


----------



## Guest

This is the neck from Tuesday afternoon's deer. Been roasting, at this point, 12 hours at 170. another 12 hours, I'll pull it off the bone, mix up some barbecue sauce, and then let it simmer in BBQ sauce all night long tonight. Should make some mighty fine BBQ. I'm saving some for my buddy who swore I'd "never get that thing tender enough to eat". As you can see, it made enough drippings for at least a half gallon of deer gravy, So, I'll make me up a batch of cathead biscuits and deer gravy tonight, with a few choice slices. Good living. I've been having backstrap the past couple days. I'm full, the dogs are full, and the freezer is full.


----------



## Tommyice

Shygal she's beautiful. By the looks of the second picture, maybe a little scamp too.LOL


----------



## tambo

Skinned the deer.



















My biggest fan










My supper


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo, that looks good! Like your cooking pit. I think I'd want that smell all through the house though. Yum!


----------



## tambo

sustainabilly said:


> tambo, that looks good! Like your cooking pit. I think I'd want that smell all through the house though. Yum!


I smell like a burnt log does that help?


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> I smell like a burnt log does that help?


I thought that's how we homesteaders were supposed to smell...


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> I smell like a burnt log does that help?


:hysterical: Oh, now that's hot! "Eau de sharceaul"from long john's of France, 

"Wear it for that special someone and show him you're just _burning up _for him! " :nanner:

Smart aleck~~~ I meant the smell of that chili. Is that what you were cooking?


----------



## tambo

sustainabilly said:


> :hysterical: Oh, now that's hot! "Eau de sharceaul"from long john's of France,
> 
> "Wear it for that special someone and show him you're just _burning up _for him! " :nanner:
> 
> Smart aleck~~~ I meant the smell of that chili. Is that what you were cooking?


Yes deer chili. Taste pretty good.


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> Yes deer chili. Taste pretty good.


Do you ever make sausage?

And is that Yes deer, chili. or Yes, deer chili. Cause my name's not chili. :nana:


----------



## Tommyice

Ya know Tambo I scrolled through the pics kinda quickly. Although I'm the granddaughter of a butcher, I don't like seeing it hanging in its original, identifiable form--I much prefer actually fabricating it on the smaller scale (I can pretend it isn't what it was--I'm an old softy) Anyhow, I saw the caption "My Supper" and the pic of the dog and got momentarily freaked. It's been a long day at work. LOL 

I think maybe I should go to bed early tonight.


----------



## tambo

sustainabilly said:


> Do you ever make sausage?
> 
> And is that Yes deer, chili. or Yes, deer chili. Cause my name's not chili. :nana:


It could be my new pet name for you....what you don't like it?


----------



## tambo

Tommyice said:


> Ya know Tambo I scrolled through the pics kinda quickly. Although I'm the granddaughter of a butcher, I don't like seeing it hanging in its original, identifiable form--I much prefer actually fabricating it on the smaller scale (I can pretend it isn't what it was--I'm an old softy) Anyhow, I saw the caption "My Supper" and the pic of the dog and got momentarily freaked. It's been a long day at work. LOL
> 
> I think maybe I should go to bed early tonight.


LOL I guess I should've gave a warning first! I didn't think about it offending anyone. My bad.


----------



## Tommyice

It didn't offend me Tambo. I really just prefer to see it on a plate rather than a hook. Saw enough of that as a child. 

By the way....that is one cute dog. She does looks good enough to eat.LOL


----------



## tambo

She is a good girl. It was funny I would feed her a piece of meat she would eat it then take off running some where. I didn't notice it until she just keep doing it. It was weird.


----------



## tambo

My incubator is peeping!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Pics?


----------



## tambo

Patients grasshopper! They got to get out of the shell!


----------



## Tommyice

tambo said:


> My incubator is peeping!!


This isn't another way of saying your biological clock is ticking is it?

**can't wait to see them little, fuzzy chicks.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm also waiting for pics.

anyone doing any decorating for christmas yet? i have a heavy 2 weeks ahead of me starting monday driving around seniors to their appointments etc. so thought i would get a start on my dining room. i'm going very simple and plain this year .a couple of pics. first one is one of my servers. can't get any plainer than this.


----------



## Guest

Geeze, Annie, you so fancy!! I got all the rest of my Christmas decorations in the trunk of my car, ready to take to town and trade for a homemade cheesecake.


----------



## newfieannie

still need instructions for dummies in order to post multiples. my dining room table. centerpiece is just a pic frame that i change out with the seasons. some candles here and there. those silver cups i have had over 40 years. might as well make use of them. haven't spent any money on decorating this year .just "shopping" around the house.made the chair back hangers from bits and pieces.~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne

I gave away all (3 huge trunks) my Christmas decorations last year when I moved. I'm wondering why now. My sis came down this last weekend and brought some things to decorate with. That may be as far as it gets though.

Newfieannie - Your dining room is lovely.

Jackie


----------



## Tommyice

As always, beautiful Georgia!

I'll be putting up a tree this year--I actually feel like Christmas for the first time in a long time. I'm even going to put my great-great-great-grandmother's kuegel ornaments on the tree. I think the dog is past the stage of doing harm (he's 9 now).


----------



## lonelytree

High winds.... neighbor is gonna be a tad upset. 3 month old freezer.


----------



## newfieannie

oh my, Leslie! do post pics of those when you get them out. that would be something to see!. i wasn't planning on doing much at all but as i look it over i think i want to start putting more out. then when i came back from grocery shopping today my friend was waiting with 2 large boxes. she was going to put them at the give away place in her condo but thought i would want them. father christmas about a foot high which i really like,some sleighs. something she calls the village with lights and numerous other things. she had it packed away for 12 years because she always spent christmas in Florida. now i have to find a place for everything. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree

Palmer and Wasilla areas have some fires. Starting to sound like they might grow fast and do alot of damage.


----------



## tambo

9 babies so far.


----------



## katydidagain

What kind are those sweet babies?


----------



## tambo

katydidagain said:


> What kind are those sweet babies?


I have an Americana rooster and hen some Buffs and some Rhode Island Reds. I'm not 100% sure about the RIR. I bought them at Rural King on sale and they didn't say what kind they were but I think RIR. I know they lay a smaller egg than any I ever had before. 

If anyone is thinking about getting chickens should try Barred Rock. They are my favorite. Nice big eggs and a lot of double yolks. They lay all year around too.I have to keep a light on in the coop in the winter.

I wish I had another Copper Maran too. My other dog killed the one I had. It lays a dark chocolate color shell egg.


----------



## katydidagain

Smaller egg doesn't sound like a RIR. Take a picture and ask on the poultry forum. 

Never had a Maran but always wanted one. Love EEers!


----------



## tambo

I think I will tahe some pictures. I bought 6 and I got one out of a different tub I don't know what it is either.


----------



## doodlemom

Did you hand turn using x's and o's or use a turner? They don't sell the plastic egg gripper replacement things for my old metal Little Giant turner so I bought DD a new turner. When I was DDs age we did it by hand.


----------



## lonelytree

tambo said:


> 9 babies so far.


HAWT CHICKS! WooHoo!

My buddy just turned down 20 free chickens because he has so many hatching.


----------



## tambo

doodlemom said:


> Did you hand turn using x's and o's or use a turner? They don't sell the plastic egg gripper replacement things for my old metal Little Giant turner so I bought DD a new turner. When I was DDs age we did it by hand.


I turn by hand.


----------



## tambo

11 babies so far.


----------



## Tommyice

WOW! those chicks and doggy sure are cute. But where oh where do you get sugar for $1.88 for 4 pounds!


----------



## tambo

Lol. I didn't know what the heck you were talking about. We have a store here called Country Mart. This paper was probably last weeks Thanksgiving ads.


----------



## Tommyice

The baker in me always zeros in on a good sugar price.LOL


----------



## katydidagain

Tommyice said:


> The baker in me always zeros in on a good sugar price.LOL


Same here. While on my journey down south I shopped at Aldi which is a known to me here in Ohio. I was amazed at the differences in prices on eggs and sugar plus other staples between here and there. Years ago I was in the BVI where you'd think produce prices would be cheap; they were 2x higher than in the DC area. None of this makes any sense to me at all. Guess it really is what the market will bear. BTW, meat prices are about the same as is the poor quality. I miss my market in DC very, very much.


----------



## lonelytree

I made salmon spread and green pea salad.


----------



## Marshloft

tambo said:


> I have an Americana rooster and hen some Buffs and some Rhode Island Reds. I'm not 100% sure about the RIR. I bought them at Rural King on sale and they didn't say what kind they were but I think RIR. I know they lay a smaller egg than any I ever had before.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about getting chickens should try Barred Rock. They are my favorite. Nice big eggs and a lot of double yolks. They lay all year around too.I have to keep a light on in the coop in the winter.
> 
> I wish I had another Copper Maran too. My other dog killed the one I had. It lays a dark chocolate color shell egg.


 I visited a friend for the week-end a couple weeks ago. He had a huge copper maran rooster. I've seen larger roosters, but his legs seemed to be more thick than any rooster I've seen. Absolute beautiful bird tho.
I need to take care of his livestock for awhile starting as soon as he goes into the hospital for back surgury. I'll take some pics of him.
GH


----------



## barnyardgal

I had a friend that butchered a couple pigs & did not want the lard nor the head-so i took it & made hog's head cheese & rendered lard...

Had a friend give ma an old truck tarp & i cut it up to put it around the bottom of rabbit cages to keep the winds out..also put a large piece on the north side of the chickens run to keep the north winds/snow out so they can go outside without being in the snow..I fixed it so i can roll it up or down-works great!


----------



## Guest

I like to see about people recycling. I have a whole greenhouse that was made from scrapped storm windows and wood. I only paid for the polycarbonate panels for the roof. To me, making something with little or no cost is a real achievement.


----------



## newfieannie

i also zeroed in on the sugar deal. it is close to 3dollars today but i got it for 179 a couple days ago. i only buy it on sale because i have close to 300 lbs now. 

wish i could get a pigs head, even after i got rid of my pigs i was able to get one or 2 at the butchering place. i make mine now with veal shank and pork hocks.

how do you make your salmon spread LT. i make a salmon dip when i have a crowd with salmon,cream cheese, red pepper ,cheddar cheese etc. always on the lookout for more recipes. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

up to my neck in baking today. my son has his squirrel hunt next week and i'm getting all the grub ready for the men. this is tomato bread which they particularly like. i went real heavy on the oregano which is how they like it. i could even smell it when i went outdoors. a bit misshapen. it was rising so fast i had to hold it up with clothespins.they wont even notice that. i have been doing this every year since he was 14. same boys he knew then have grown into men and they still hunt together~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree

Shut it down people, this is December!


----------



## Terri

lonelytree said:


> Shut it down people, this is December!


And not a snowflake in sight!!!!!!!!!!

I think tomorrow I will try pulling one of the beets. Frost nipped them back a few times but they grew back: there might be an edible root or three in there!:nanner:


----------



## lonelytree

Terri said:


> *And not a snowflake in sight!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I think tomorrow I will try pulling one of the beets. Frost nipped them back a few times but they grew back: there might be an edible root or three in there!:nanner:


It is cold and windy here. No snow until you get farther north. Alaska in green or white is awesome.... brown, not so good. Gotta look up at the peaks to see pretty.


----------

